# WANT to SETUP SALT WATER TANK



## STROMX (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi,
ma name is gaurav n i live in mumbai (India) i want to setup a saltwater tank bt dnt knw how 2 do it...cn anybody help??? I dnt knw anything about it what equipment n al...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Tank
Salt- your choice. Instant Ocean is a favorite
Refractometer- measure salinity, specific gravity in water
Crushed Coral or Live Sand, enough to cover 3-4" of the bottom of your tank
Live Rock- Need a few pounds 
Lace Rock at least 1.5lbs per gallon
Skimmer rated at 2 times your water volume
Saltwater basics test kit. Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates
Heater
And poweheads for water movemnet. Enough in Gallons Per Hour to turn your water over 14x per hour.
Lighting. Recommend T-5 HO as it will get you into most corals, because most end up going there. Start out at 4watts per gallon.


----------



## umesh (Sep 18, 2010)

hi Gaurav,
Wellcome to this facinating hobby.My name is umesh & i live in Pune,Maharashtra, have a 250 g FOWLR setup,8 months old. You will have to first deside the size of your setup, the bigger the better as small water volume leaves you with hardly any time to rectify any mistakes. This hobby becomes all the more difficult being in India as most equipment are not readly available here. Pl read as much as possible on marine fish keeping on various forums and websites. all the best. 

Umesh*w2


----------



## Steijn (Sep 2, 2011)

When setting up a saltwater aquarium, beginners need to consider some marine basics. The large tank size and necessary equipment list make the price tag for owning a saltwater tank much higher than a fresh water tank. If you put the time and effort into a salt water tank, though, you can create a little piece of underwater paradise in your home.

There are so many websites that offer wonderful insight on setting up your own salt water tank. From video tutorials to A-Z basics, these sites cover you on all you need to know.

Just run a Google search and you will come up with some great sites! Hope you find it useful!
<a href="http:// www.fish-tank.co.uk/">Fish tank</a>


----------



## Geurds (Nov 18, 2011)

Steijn said:


> When setting up a saltwater aquarium, beginners need to consider some marine basics. The large tank size and necessary equipment list make the price tag for owning a saltwater tank much higher than a fresh water tank. If you put the time and effort into a salt water tank, though, you can create a little piece of underwater paradise in your home.
> 
> There are so many websites that offer wonderful insight on setting up your own salt water tank. From video tutorials to A-Z basics, these sites cover you on all you need to know.
> 
> Just run a Google search and you will come up with some great sites! Hope you find it useful!


Great info Steijn, really helpful!


----------

